# Kingfisher - what a bird



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

I really got fascinated by this bird. I am sure others too. In my country it seems to be one of the most interesting birds. I went to a hidingplace close to the water and there was a lot of activity going on. I was hoping to capture the kingfisher in action but those birds are difficult to capture once they take off to catch a fish. But once they sit on a branch you can easily take portraits.
All photos were captured with 5D MKIII and 100-400 II. I used mostly f/7.1 and variation of shutterspeed and iso.
I later found out that I needed to micro adjust my autofocus so not all photos are as sharp as I wanted.


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

This time I was also able to catch more than one kingfisher in one photo.
The second photo is a heavy crop. They were just too far away. But what a moment! I had to push some shadows though.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, candyman. I Especially like the 1st and 2nd one. Well done.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 20, 2016)

Yep, I'm obsessed wit them as well.
We had a pair in the local park that was quite happy with dogs swimming in the river and people standing on the opposite bank - but at one time it was diving into the water less than 10 feet from where I was stood (in the open). We had some great displays but I never saw more than one perched at a time - and for that I am jealous of your shots  . 
Unfortunately I think this year's is a different pair because they are much more elusive. 

Nice shots, candyman, especially the last one.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2016)

candyman said:


> I really got fascinated by this bird. I am sure others too.
> ...


Me, too. 

A friend of mine told me he knew about a place where they're breeding last year. 
This year I was so keen on getting there but he told me they were gone 
I'll have to search on. :'(

In the meantime I can take a look at your beautiful shots and dream about trying something like that on my own.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I really got fascinated by this bird. I am sure others too.
> ...




Thank you  
I know what you mean. I was in this location before but very little activity then. I guess there was less disturbance over the last few months in this location making them less shy. I guess I was lucky.


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Yep, I'm obsessed wit them as well.
> We had a pair in the local park that was quite happy with dogs swimming in the river and people standing on the opposite bank - but at one time it was diving into the water less than 10 feet from where I was stood (in the open). We had some great displays but I never saw more than one perched at a time - and for that I am jealous of your shots  .
> Unfortunately I think this year's is a different pair because they are much more elusive.
> 
> Nice shots, candyman, especially the last one.




Thank you  
The last photo is part of a small series of photos. My adrenaline was going up while I spotted them together. It is like the argue or maybe it is a romantic thing  
I must say that these are the moments I look for. I am heading back in August and hopefully with better weather. It was raining and a cloudy day.


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, candyman. I Especially like the 1st and 2nd one. Well done.




They really give you time to shoot portrait.
Thank you Click. Much appreciated


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 20, 2016)

candyman said:


> I really got fascinated by this bird. I am sure others too. In my country it seems to be one of the most interesting birds. I went to a hidingplace close to the water and there was a lot of activity going on. I was hoping to capture the kingfisher in action but those birds are difficult to capture once they take off to catch a fish. But once they sit on a branch you can easily take portraits.
> All photos were captured with 5D MKIII and 100-400 II. I used mostly f/7.1 and variation of shutterspeed and iso.
> I later found out that I needed to micro adjust my autofocus so not all photos are as sharp as I wanted.



I enjoyed the series candyman  Thank you for sharing


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I really got fascinated by this bird. I am sure others too. In my country it seems to be one of the most interesting birds. I went to a hidingplace close to the water and there was a lot of activity going on. I was hoping to capture the kingfisher in action but those birds are difficult to capture once they take off to catch a fish. But once they sit on a branch you can easily take portraits.
> ...


Thanks Dylan


----------



## FEBS (Jul 20, 2016)

One of the Kingfishers I did see in Uganda last year.







By the way: I like much more the eurasian kingfisher as shown by the OP. Maybe I need to go to visit that location. Great kingfisher series on your site Jeroen.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 20, 2016)

We have a visitor or two on our lake, but the river runs in trees alongside, the kingfisher uses the river as I kind of canion and flies low crossing onto the lake, it's SO fast by the time you see it it's gone, never uses the same path, very wild also so once they see you thats the last time for a few hours! I see lots of photos of them and think I need to try harder, the last one of yours is GREAT, it's very different from the run of the mill shots, I'd be VERY happy with that!


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

FEBS said:


> On of the Kingfishers I did see in Uganda last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Francois  
I must travel because around the world you have great looking family of 'our' kingfisher. That's a nice catch also with the fish.
Great series of Uganda! I hope one day in the future......


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> We have a visitor or two on our lake, but the river runs in trees alongside, the kingfisher uses the river as I kind of canion and flies low crossing onto the lake, it's SO fast by the time you see it it's gone, never uses the same path, very wild also so once they see you thats the last time for a few hours! I see lots of photos of them and think I need to try harder, the last one of yours is GREAT, it's very different from the run of the mill shots, I'd be VERY happy with that!




Hello Arthur,
They are fast. I put myself a target to shoot them while diving and coming out from the water.
That is some challenge


----------



## Jaccop (Jul 20, 2016)

My favorite bird, lives nearby in holland. Last year as super this year bit quiet.


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Jaccop said:


> My favorite bird, lives nearby in holland. Last year as super this year bit quiet.


That's a nice one Jacco
They have their way of looking.....in many ways ;D 
All the time turning their head...but mostly to see if something is moving in the water...
Mine were shot in the Netherlands


----------



## WhPh (Jul 21, 2016)

Kingfishers are cool!
Is this topic for common kingfisher only, or white-throated, pied and other kingfishers are welcome as well? 

Common one. They are only wintering in Israel, so photo is from past season.


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2016)

All kingfishers are welcome!


Cool shot!  
Well done


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 21, 2016)

Saw mine again today, shame I did not have the camera :S Great shot too the last one!


----------



## WhPh (Jul 21, 2016)

Then some more, of different kinds:

White-throated kingfisher with a snake
(Canon 70D + Tamron 150-600, from quite a distance)





And pied kingfisher
(Canon 1Ds M3 + Tamron 150-600)


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2016)

WhPh said:


> Then some more, of different kinds:
> 
> White-throated kingfisher with a snake
> (Canon 70D + Tamron 150-600, from quite a distance)


Wow, nice shot. And love to see different kind of kingfisher with different kind prey (instead of the usual fish  )


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2016)

candyman said:


> WhPh said:
> 
> 
> > Then some more, of different kinds:
> ...


+1 
although I feel a little bit sorry for the snake. It reminds me of a European viper, quite threatened where I live.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice images everybody. Blue Breasted Kingfisher taken in the Gambia.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2016)

candyman said:


> WhPh said:
> 
> 
> > Then some more, of different kinds:
> ...



+1 Well done, WhPh.


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Nice images everybody. Blue Breasted Kingfisher taken in the Gambia.


That is a real nice one Kerry  
I like the blue with black colors. Looks like he/she is wearing a 'mask'


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 21, 2016)

candyman said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images everybody. Blue Breasted Kingfisher taken in the Gambia.
> ...



Thanks Candyman. The bird does have gorgeous colours and was very obliging allowing close approach. Lens 300f2.8.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 21, 2016)

Beautiful photos guys!!


----------



## Quarantasei (Aug 2, 2016)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful bird, everyone!

I only ever saw one Kingfisher and it was really exciting, especially because I would have never thought to spot one where I was. It was a complete coincidence.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Quarantasei.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2016)

Haven't seen one in years here in Alberta where I live but as a kid they were around (Belted). These photos are a real treat. I did see them in Haida Gwaii and managed to get some rather poor shots. They were not very sociable at all.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2016)

Young female with tiny fish (Sigma 150-600mm at 400mm on 5DS R, 100% crop).


----------



## zoliphoto (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the great shots! The Kingfisher is my favorite bird... this is my version


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2016)

zoliphoto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the great shots! The Kingfisher is my favorite bird... this is my version



Hi zoliphoto,

Pretty cool shot.  

Cheers


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 2, 2016)

Kudos to all those great flight shots. Small (agile) birds in flight is still beyond my level of expertise. I would love to get some Malachite Kingfisher images in my portfolio. Makes me wish I lived closer to some wetlands.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Zoliphoto. 
Fantastic, kingfisher learns to fish with a rod! Nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



zoliphoto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the great shots! The Kingfisher is my favorite bird... this is my version


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 4, 2016)

Here are some from my local character.
Its surprising how much the plumage can change according to the light fro brilliant blue to muted blue-grey, but I found out recently that the feathers are hardly coloured at all - the colour comes not from pigments but from iridescence and how the light is refracted between the surfaces. Apparently the same as butterflies.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice series, Mikehit. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 4, 2016)

Malachite Kingfisher with grub taken in Kenya.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2016)

These wonderful photos from everyone have got me going. Here are some of mine, from my early days with a 100-400 Mk I on a 7D to 300/2.8 +2xTC on a 5DIII and 5DS R.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2016)

And some more.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2016)

I really like your series, Alan, especially the 3rd picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 4, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like your series, Alan, especially the 3rd picture.



"The mouthful" is a killer.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Jack and click. Kingfishers are my favourites. Off to Halifax NS on Saturday for 2 weeks.


----------



## zoliphoto (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Graham and Click,

Many thanks!

Then came a cyclist there, the moment and the bird are gone 

Zoli

Hi Zoliphoto. 
Fantastic, kingfisher learns to fish with a rod! Nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## snowleo (Aug 9, 2016)

I love those kingfishers. Here some of my photos:

kingfish01: left Woodland kingfisher, right Pied Kingfisher/male
kingfish02: female Giant Kingfisher
kingfish03: Grey Headed Kingfisher
kingfish04: Pied Kingfisher (left male, right female)
kingfish05: Malachite Kingfisher
kingfish06: Woodland Kingfisher
photos taken at Chobe River National Park, Botswana

kingfish07: European Kingfisher in evening light (Basel/Switzerland)

There are about 100 species of that bird. Did anyone take a photo of any? ;D ;D ;D I would love to see them all!!!

Snowleo (just dreaming...)


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice series, snowleo. I especially like the 5th and 7th picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, snowleo. I especially like the 5th and 7th picture.



+1 Wow, I had no idea there are so many.

Jack


----------



## capcoast (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice to see such a great range of Kingfisher images. Here's my contribution - Buff-Breasted Paradise Kingfisher. Photographed near Rockhampton on the central coast of Queensland, Australia during its breeding season.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2016)

Great shot. Well done, capcoast.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot. Well done, capcoast.



Wow, and look at that tail!

Jack


----------



## capcoast (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks Click, Jack. These guys build their nest inside termite mounds and during the course of feeding their young the long tails usually get shredded as they turn around before exiting the nest.

Whilst not strictly Kingfishers, we have two species of Kookaburra (related to Kingfishers but larger) in Oz, including this Blue-winged Kookaburra with its intended meal. *arachnid warning*

Kev


----------



## Josjan (Aug 11, 2016)

The Common Kingfisher (Alcedo atthis), is one of Hollands most brightly coloured and interesting birds.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 11, 2016)

capcoast said:


> Thanks Click, Jack. These guys build their nest inside termite mounds and during the course of feeding their young the long tails usually get shredded as they turn around before exiting the nest.
> 
> Whilst not strictly Kingfishers, we have two species of Kookaburra (related to Kingfishers but larger) in Oz, including this Blue-winged Kookaburra with its intended meal. *arachnid warning*
> 
> Kev



I went to a Bird of Prey display in Southern England and he flew a kookaburra - while it took us by surprise we could not think why a kookaburra would not be a bird of prey.
I was pleasantly surprised - agile little things and take food on the wing quite impressively. Another 'advantage' about flying them apparently is that they are much less sensitive than hawks and falcons as to their flying weight so as long as you have food they will keep flying to catch it (within reason of course!).


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 11, 2016)

Love Kingfishers, there are some really nice coloured ones here.
We have two types down our way .. South coast NSW Australia.
The Azure Kingfisher and the Sacred Kingfisher.
I see the Azure's around a fair bit, the Sacred Kingfisher is a little harder to find, I have only two shots of the Sacred, but not great, but have managed to get reasonably close to the Azure, tiny little things.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2016)

Josjan said:


> The Common Kingfisher (Alcedo atthis), is one of Hollands most brightly coloured and interesting birds.




Very nice shot, Josjan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

This thread has far exceeded my expectations. More enjoyable than "what features is the the 5DIV rumored to have".  And less negativity. 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> This thread has far exceeded my expectations. More enjoyable than "what features is the the 5DIV rumored to have".  And less negativity.
> 
> Jack



Truth.


----------



## candyman (Aug 20, 2016)

Some wonderful photos were added. Thank you for that!  
Here are two I took 2 days ago. A very sunny day.
Using 5D MKIII and 100-400 II with 1.4extender III


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2016)

I really like your pictures, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Aug 20, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, candyman.


Thank you Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2016)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I really like your pictures, candyman.
> ...



+1 Based our one Belted kingfisher I had no idea they could be so colorful and almost beautify - a slight nose-job and they'd be up there with the hummingbirds! 

Jack


----------



## candyman (Aug 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Ah...hummingbirds...they are on my photobucketlist. But first I need to get some photos of the diving Kingfisher 8)


----------



## AdamFichna (Sep 2, 2016)

My favourite species


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 2, 2016)

Back in the days of the 1D3......



https://flic.kr/p/66JPmy https://www.flickr.com/photos/


----------



## candyman (Sep 2, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> My favourite species




Wonderful series!
Especially the second photo - great shot!
The last one also very nice. Usually the sit higher up. Not often you catch them low on the ground. I have one where the kingfisher is walking on the sand.


----------



## candyman (Sep 2, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> Back in the days of the 1D3......




My dream to shoot other kingfishers ...like yours. Great shot!


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> My favourite species



Beautiful series. I especially like the 2nd shot also.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> Back in the days of the 1D3......



I really like this shot. Nicely done, canon1dxman.


----------



## Tyroop (Sep 2, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> My favourite species



Beautiful photos.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> My favourite species



Very nice series!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes, super nice!
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> AdamFichna said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite species
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 20, 2016)

Belted Kingfisher (Port Hardy, Vancouver Island)

After three visits to Canada, I finally have a good picture of a belted kingfisher.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2016)

Very nice picture.  Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 21, 2016)

The Giant Kingfisher, taken on the Sabie River in Kruger National Park last week.


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 22, 2016)

Belted Kingfisher (female)

These were taken with 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4xIII


----------

